# Brighton v Nottingham Forest team news



## FTN (Oct 18, 2022)

*Brighton. *Mitoma injured against Brentford and misses out. Moder long term absentee.

*Nottingham Forest.* First choice centre-back Niakhate out since mid-August. Steve Cook continues for him. Richards a long term absentee. O'Brien doubtful after illness. Colback unlikely to feature. Aurier & Lodi doubtful.


----------

